# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  تحديث الادفانس مانيول من 7.70 الى AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher v7.77

## Shamseldeen Victory

أعضاء المنتدى الكرام مر حب بكم مجددا فى  موضوعى تحديث الادفانس مانيول من 7.70 الى AdvanceBox  Turbo Flasher v7.77 *اولا الموضوع  أهداء لكل المبتدئين والمحترفين* لندخل على  الشرح دون اطالة: الطريقة بسيطة فلنعمل سويا.... فتح الواجهة والذهاب الىProductsupport ثم الىUpdate files تم الضغط على  check SOFT WARE updates 
ستأتى رسالة انفورميشن  "تعليمات" تسألك انك تريد تحديث اصدارة البوكس ام الا؟ 
اضغط نعم YES  
سيبدا بالتحديث وعند الانتهاء تاتى رسالة الانتهاء Download Done 
سيقم البوكس بعدها تلقائيا بأغلاق الواجهة وفتحها ثانيا وستجد واجهتك *7.77*  *الشرح بالصور* *1-* ** *2-* ** *3-*  *4-* ** أتمنى الاستفادة لكل  الاعضاء حظ  موفق

----------

